# Ztr pulling power



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm interested in replacing my John Deere la 115 with a ztr. I pull my drag mat, gorilla cart, spreader, and trailer sprayer with the JD. Now I'm wondering can ztr pull these without messing up the hydros.

What I'm thinking about

Bad boy mz or elite
Ferris 400s
Gravely zt x or lx

Chime in....


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm interested in replacing my John Deere la 115 with a ztr. I pull my drag mat, gorilla cart, and trailer sprayer with the JD. Now I'm wondering can ztr pull these without messing up the hydros.
> 
> What I'm thinking about
> 
> ...


Do you have many hills or steep inclines? With those mowers, you will be in the 21-23 hp range, and shouldn't have any problems pulling those items. Depending on your budget, for another 1k-1500, you will get a few more heavier duty components. Just like anything else you buy, the higher the price the more you'll get out of the machine.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

2018stanleycup said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in replacing my John Deere la 115 with a ztr. I pull my drag mat, gorilla cart, and trailer sprayer with the JD. Now I'm wondering can ztr pull these without messing up the hydros.
> ...


All flat land, bumpy but flat. Trying to keep it under 5k. Just brought a stander the year prior trying to duck divorce :lol:


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

There are many different options in your price range. I'd find a few local dealers in your area and see what brands they have to offer. The pulling capability will be just fine with what you are needing it to do, id just be concerned on the cut quality etc. Usually in that price range you will find the same kawasaki and kohler engines on many different models/brands.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

2018stanleycup said:


> There are many different options in your price range. I'd find a few local dealers in your area and see what brands they have to offer. The pulling capability will be just fine with what you are needing it to do, id just be concerned on the cut quality etc. Usually in that price range you will find the same kawasaki and kohler engines on many different models/brands.


There truly no way of me finding out about the quality of cut because no one I know have these mowers. YouTube videos are very limited on these


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm interested in replacing my John Deere la 115 with a ztr. I pull my drag mat, gorilla cart, spreader, and trailer sprayer with the JD. Now I'm wondering can ztr pull these without messing up the hydros.
> 
> What I'm thinking about
> 
> ...


I don't see any problem with all that. But since you already own a stander, why a ZTR? Doing a little cutting on the side?


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd take a look at any local dealers in your area and see what brands they have. Just like a car, they should let you ride them around and try a small area of mowing on their property. I try to keep in mind if it needs service that I can't do myself, its not too terribly far from my house.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@CenlaLowell The stander we own can handle pulling any of those items. It's just a matter or rigging it up with lack of normal hitch on them. But if you plan on getting the ZTR to pull AND cut, then you could sell the stander...


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Also you can check the Hydro specs on the ZTRs and compare torque values. Ours have ZT-3400s which are pretty beefy actually.

https://www.hydro-gear.com/commercial/


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

The 2800 hydros on the Ferris IS400 and (I believe) the Gravely will do just fine with all that stuff.

The Bad Boy ZT Elite has the 3100- good to go.
The Bad Boy MZ has the EZT hydros- I'd tend to avoid this machine unless your budget is constrained.

The 3400's on my IS600z have pulled waaay over the Ferris manufacturers rating and you'd never notice anything was being towed. Wouldn't suggest that regularly, however.

Of course, I highly recommend the Ferris IS400 out of your choices. The value is hard to beat.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in replacing my John Deere la 115 with a ztr. I pull my drag mat, gorilla cart, spreader, and trailer sprayer with the JD. Now I'm wondering can ztr pull these without messing up the hydros.
> ...


I've had two mowers mainly because I need one for pulling purpose. Can't pull anything with that stander. Now I won't go without two mowers. Sort of like having two cars, but only needing one :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Also you can check the Hydro specs on the ZTRs and compare torque values. Ours have ZT-3400s which are pretty beefy actually.
> 
> https://www.hydro-gear.com/commercial/


Thanks for the link, zt 3400 1600 pulling power and zt 2800 only has 300lb pulling power. Could find anything on the ezt zt 2200. I'm thinking of not even buying anything with that on it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> @CenlaLowell The stander we own can handle pulling any of those items. It's just a matter or rigging it up with lack of normal hitch on them. But if you plan on getting the ZTR to pull AND cut, then you could sell the stander...


Nah I keep two mowers in my shed now. If I were to ever sell the Bradley I would buy a Ferris z1 or z2. The one I'm going to sell this time is the John Deere lawn tractor.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Why not keep the Deere then. It's quite capable of pulling the items you asked about. Unless the drag mag is 10'x10' or you're pulling the gorilla cart loaded with concrete up a 30 deg slope, I don't think you're doing it any harm using it that way. And you buy a few of them before you reach the cost of the ZTRs you mention.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


My wife mentioned this. The John Deere doesn't go to 4 inch hoc though. I know it's trivial, but I want that. Idk, I'm so undecided as of now. My drag mat is small 3x 3 I think. That's the reason I was going to go with a cheaper ztr like the badboy mz. Idk for sure so undecided.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Max height on the LA115 should be 4". Unless you have personally corrected the deck adjustments, it's likely to actually be somewhat lower than that but 4" should be achievable.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Huh, I'm pulling it out tomorrow. When I raised it all the way up and measure it from the ground up to the blades I can only get 3 1/2 so I wonder what else I got to do


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I think I seen what you talking about @MasterMech


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I would recommend keeping the garden tractor. Ive towed a gorilla cart loaded with sand around and dragged a chain harrow on zt3400 hydros with my husky but i felt that was pushing it with the weight of the machine and operator taken into account!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

metro424 said:


> I would recommend keeping the garden tractor. Ive towed a gorilla cart loaded with sand around and dragged a chain harrow on zt3400 hydros with my husky but i felt that was pushing it with the weight of the machine and operator taken into account!


Damn, I pulled gorilla cart with 10 bags of 80 lb cement no problem at all with the John deere. Got me back to thinking about the deere x330.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks @MasterMech I finally read the instructions because of what you mentioned. My deck was way off


I couldn't get 4 hoc, though I got close at 3.75. now I've learned something along the way.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

I believ your Bradley has 3400 hydros on it. Even if you want me o machines, it's nice to be able to pull something with the stander in a pinch


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I have ZT-2800's on my Hustler Raptor SD, it pulls my 21 gal sprayer no problem, and my yard cart also. The only thing that has made them complain is pulling my agri-fab core aerator. They pulled it just fine but there was quite a bit of hydraulic whine, I think from the pressure relief shuttles. I'll probably not be doing that again.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Made a decision



Sold the deere


----------

